# And you thought you had problems



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've read with interest the antics of your little ones. I have a few stories to tell here as a result of my crew. What they do seems mild thought, compared to some of my rescues. Wherever I go outside, I'm accompanied by at least three dogs, all from the pound, taken in as rescues (and spayed). One is an Irish Setter/Golden Retriever, and the other two are Labs. They LOVE me. They run and play around me, and, on occasion, they have knocked me flat as they run so close playing chase. Even the time they knocked me flat on my back, causing severe pain for three weeks wasn't as bad as today. As I said, they LOVE me. I am blessed with so many presents they bring to show this love. Today, I was double blessed. My chocolate Lab, Cheyenne had a dead rattlesnake, so as not to be outdone, my yellow Lab, Belle went and found a dead rat. Of course I'm on a walk, away from the house when they bring their treasures to me. Belle wants to touch me as she walks. Can you imagine me trying to avoid the dead rat? Of course it's hot, and my legs are bare. Ugh! I'm hurrying to the house, but here comes the snake in Cheyenne's mouth. Why can't they love me a little less


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I think that one tops all the stories here :new_Eyecrazy: YIKES!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

...and I thought it was bad Ruby bringing me dead hard worms







that is so funny! You have a happy bunch there!!!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N once came trotting up to give me the equivalent of a hundred dollar bill. I like his gifts.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My dogs don't bring me things...but I have had cats that did.








My first cat, Xavier would bring me dead frogs and baby moles. I got upset at first until my grandmother explained to me that he was bringing me gifts because he loved me.









Little-Bit, that I have now in the house...she and her mom (Momma Kitty) were strays that found our house...and the food we left out for them.







Little-Bit was REALLY young...thus her name...








Momma kitty loved me so much she would bring me BIG, BEAUTIFUL presents. She killed a full grown squirrel in our yard







, a blue jay,







, and a full sized rabbit!







That rabbit was bigger than she was! My husband was shocked!  She drug it into our carport and she was SO proud.







Little-Bit just sat there playing with the cotton tail and Momma weaved in and out my legs meowing and carrying on. I explained to her that I KNEW she loved me and was greatful for the new house and food, but killing the *pretty *wildlife in our yard was not acceptable. Amazingly she quit.







A few weeks later she got hit by a dang car.







So Little-Bit came to live in the house...I couldn't stand the thought of her getting hit too.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I think...I am really thankful for Teddy's kisses and glad that he does not have the oportunity to bring me the kind of gifts your getting...YUK...and to have to say how nice they are...YUK YUK.

At least you know your loved.

Susan


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Yuck! I wouldnt want to kiss them! RAT BREATH! EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWw


----------

